# 220g for sale



## PredatoryOG (Dec 15, 2018)

220g acrylic for sale has a crack on the top of the cover that doesn’t effect the structure been like that since I bought it 4+years ago. It’s 8’x24”Wx20”T comes with stand and heaters. Stand isn’t the nicest( missing the doors) but has held this tank with no issues. Only selling cause I’ve fallen out of the hobby and it has just been sitting without fish for a over a month. Text me offers or willing to trade for a small boat. Text me at +16043781911


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Please post a selling price as per classified rules. Good luck with the sale.

Best regards,

Stuart

A Member of the Mod Team


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

PredatoryOG said:


> 220g acrylic for sale has a crack on the top of the cover that doesn’t effect the structure been like that since I bought it 4+years ago. It’s 8’x24”Wx20”T comes with stand and heaters. Stand isn’t the nicest( missing the doors) but has held this tank with no issues. Only selling cause I’ve fallen out of the hobby and it has just been sitting without fish for a over a month. Text me offers or willing to trade for a small boat. Text me at +16043781911


post a price. also crack in the cover or crack in the top of the tank?
LOCATION?


----------

